#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 請問,羽毛.翅膀的畫法...

## 野狼1991

抱歉阿,
我想請問與毛和翅膀的畫法
像天使那種的...
因為我怎嚜畫都畫不好(沒有那種感覺出來XD)
所以想請教各位<(_ _)>

----------


## 千千龍

目前找到這個還不錯,如果覺得手癢難耐,非畫不可,就先參考一下
http://design.yesky.com/photoshop/95/2211095.shtml


===============================
在下的參考資料都在外面宿舍
如果不及的畫就等開學再掃圖給你

----------


## Baroque Boyce

[quote="千千龍"]目前找到這個還不錯,如果覺得手癢難耐,非畫不可,就先參考一下
http://design.yesky.com/photoshop/95/2211095.shtml

做的真漂亮！！
原來這種光芒效果是用濾鏡...
那，我的Fireworks能不能做出這種效果啊...

我畫翅膀都是直接用手+廢滑鼠+黑暗技：心神合一+凝神注視
將手上的滑鼠當成鉛筆，一口氣畫出翅膀來。

最後作品出來，全身已癱軟在螢幕面前  :onion_29:

----------


## 千千龍

某本書掃描的 僅供參考
書名一時忘了= =

----------


## 野狼1991

謝謝各位的建議與提供
我家不能用POTOSHOP
不能下儎也沒有程式支援
(虧之前還去買了一本來學...現在在書櫃積灰塵)

----------


## ocarina2112

> 某本書掃描的 僅供參考
> 書名一時忘了= =



女性キャラの描き方

應該是這樣叫吧...沒記錯的話@@"a
這系列還蠻多本的~

----------

